# 2010 VW CC 2.0T Oil types?



## CateF (Aug 21, 2016)

I just got a 2010 VW CC 2.0T and it's in need of an oil change. I've been researching and found everything from 5w-30 to 5w-40 to M1 0-40w. Then I've seen it just needs to be 502 verified. I'm honestly just very confused and would like to know, what can I put in my car and be absolutely sure it's good to go? 

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It just needs to have VW 502.00 certification 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhat1 (Aug 24, 2015)

You don't say where you are...that will affect which viscosity used. If you are in an area that gets very hot in the summer, you may consider the 40W. If not, the 30W is probably sufficient. If you live in a more mild winter, the 5W is probably fine. If super cold, you'll want the 0W. The factory manual will give what they recommend for different climates. Or, give some information about your area so that others can give an informed answer.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Use Mobil-1 0W-40, good for any season or temperature.


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Use Mobil-1 0W-40, good for any season or temperature.


+1. Can't go wrong with Mobil-1


----------



## SVVWPA (Dec 27, 2008)

Castrol Edge 5W-30


----------



## Serge933 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive been taking it to the dealership since I its around the same price for me to do it myself minus the hassle. I live in South Florida and they were putting 5w-30 up until I hit the 100k mark I believe. Now it is 5w-40. I am going to be doing the next changes myself as I want to start using Liqui Moly Synthoil fully synthetic. They have various kinds and some long life oils that adhere to BMW/Porsche/VW etc specs. Plus its German...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Castrol edge 0w40 iirc is made in Germany 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

I personally have been using pentosin 5w40 for few years. Not because it's also made in Germany but also because it's less popular. I believe that extremely advertised brands like mobil, castrol etc. that you see everywhere loose their quality over the years and making those slightly less effective by adding less important additives in them. This way production is cheaper and tons of extra money on sales. Just my theory)


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Castrol Edge for me. I also installed a Fumoto valve last oil change. Can't wait to try it out. Alway use Mann filters, too. Luckily, my local Advanced Auto stocks them.


AJ


----------

